# 3 Story Condo Project



## EcoShield (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a great week...<br><br>So, I've got a 12,200 sqft project coming up. It's in a very high-visibility area of town and I really want to cover all our bases. <br><br>Fines, etc suck. <br><br>It's 3 story, predominate pitch is only a 6/12. Approx 30 sq is modified bit. We will be using a skytrak (we figure 4-5 days). The rest of roof is asphalt shingle (pretty straight forward). We can lower trash with skytrak. Should I hire a driver? We have plenty of parking in the private lot area.<br><br>I feel like I'm going to overlook something.. what are some helpful things to remember?<br><br>Thoughts?<br><br>Thanks guys (and gals)<br><br>Nic<br>


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Signs, Cones, and caution tape. Put signs on any and all entrance and exists around the job site about 48 hours before you begin. Ask the property manager to send out a notice before you begin. Cones and caution tape around the area where your workers are working, residents will always want to come asking questions and the last thing you need is them stepping on a nail or getting hit by your skytrack. Document everything, especially any damages you find BEFORE you start. Condos are known to be litigious. Each man wears a harness, don't overlook mounting points, not uncommon to see 5 men hooked on the same anchor.


----------



## EcoShield (Apr 27, 2013)

Great point about PRIOR damages, I know exactly what you mean. Prior notice two weeks before is an awesome tip as well. Thanks very much Grumpy, your expertise is much appreciated. I've enjoyed reading your other posts as well.

Thanks,

Nic


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have a certified "competent" person to operate the lift? If you do not have someone certified in operating that piece of equipment OSHA can gig you on that also. There is different types of forklift certification. 

Although the rent places, at least around here do not require it most do offer a training program. Might be a good idea to study up on this. 

Not that running a skytrack/lull whatever is all that hard, you don't really want joe bob running it either. They are terribly messy when they are laying on the side and can kill the operator or people close by when done so.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

Make sure you have enough warning cones. Get a permit from the town. Talk to the front desk of the complex and type out an informative letter allowing the homeowners information as to when and where you will be working. Let them know not to park to close to structures. Let them know to be careful of nails on the road. Get a dumpster. Block off courtyards if necessary. Make sure that it is very, very safe for the tenants and their children. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Texas Roofing


----------

